# MTB-aber welches???



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Ladys,

hoffe ich poste in der richtigen Rubrik.

Bräuchte mal eure erfahrene Hilfe.

Möchte mir nun auch ein MTB zulegen.

Es soll ein Hardtail werden nur leider hab ich bei MTB so gar keine Ahnung. Mein Preislimit liegt so zwischen 500 und 600 Euro .
Am besten gefallen mir die Herren-Modelle, nur leider sind diese selten in Rahmengröße 38 zu bekommen. Zumindest hab ich keine gesehen. Ich bin nun auch nicht sehr groß 1,62 m somit sind mir die 40 Größen etwas zu Groß.

Mein Fahrradhändler hat mir nun das Scott Contessa 30 angeboten, hm leider war´s jetzt nicht so die "Liebe auf den ersten Blick" (ihr versteht schon ;-) 

Ich bin eine Hobby-Rennrad Fahrerin, möchte nun aber doch auch mal ins Gelände fahren.
Ähm - ich habe jetzt nicht vor waghalsige Pisten zu fahren um Knochenbrüche vorzubeugen    aber es soll schon auch Spass machen.

Also ihr habt doch sicher paar Ideen für eine Einsteigerin im Mitvierziger Alter 

danke euch schon mal


----------



## Christian.Wiese (30. Mai 2010)

Hi lulu42,

mit Missrädern hab ich ganz ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung.
Ich hab einfach mal ein bisschen im I-net rumgezappt  
Gefunden habe ich bei Ghost-Bikes die Miss-Serie. Dort beginnen die Rahmengrößen bei der Größe 34" Zoll. 
Schau's dir doch einfach mal an.

http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/miss/miss-series/miss-5100/

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

danke

und was meint ihr hierzu ?

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_166/products_id/2252


----------



## nikl69 (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Lulu,

ich bin auch ein Cube Fan, machen schöne Räder und haben ein gutes P/L Verhältnis. Ich würd allerdings ein paar  mehr ausgeben
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_166/products_id/2251
Da haste schon ne komplette Deore Ausstattung und 1 Kilo weniger, das ist das Geld wert


----------



## xxxT (30. Mai 2010)

nabends, hier das ist zwar kein *ladybike ,wird aber hier sehr gerne als preis leistungs sieger gepostet.in dem limit 500-600 euro.
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-8-1-68590861/
da ist dann auch schon ne brauchbare gabel inklusive.


----------



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

stimmt. Danke. Liegt ja auch noch in meinem Limit 

werde es auf jeden Fall in die ganz enge Auswahl mit nehmen. Hoffe nur mein Händler hat eins auf Lager um mal Probe zu fahren um sich nicht in der Größe zu vergreifen . Denn bei den ganzen verscheidenen Größen wird man/Frau ja ganz meschugge.

l.g lulu


----------



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

danke auch an xxxT

leider geht das bei den Bikes erst in Größe M  los... also für mich dann doch etwas zu groß ..

l.g


----------



## xxxT (30. Mai 2010)

das ist schade hier ,gibt es *kleine grössen ,nur leider keine hydr.scheibenbremse für das geld,die gabel und kurbel sowie die weitere ausstattung ist aber o.k.
http://www.ciclib.de/Raeder/MTB/Har...onId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4631&t=98&c=108&p=108


----------



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

stimmt, rein optisch gesehen siehts gut aus ... aber 18 kilo ?? oder hab ich da wieder was falsch verstanden ;-)

hm, aber in das Cube hab ich mich dann doch "verliebt"   wie gasagt ich hoffe noch es mal ausprobieren zu können.

l.g


----------



## lulu42 (30. Mai 2010)

achso was mir noch einfällt,

auf Scheibenbremsen hab ich ja als Rennradlerin nie Wert legen müssen... habe jetzt auch immer nach MTB ohne geschaut und mein Händler hat mich auch versucht davon zu überzeugen.. und  hier im Forum lese ich auch, dass sie große Vorteile bringen ?? .. Wie seht ihr das ? 

l.g


----------



## xxxT (30. Mai 2010)

ne, das wiegt bestimmt net 18kilo^^.einfach mal anrufen.
ja die mädels kaufen halt immer nach aussehen,lieber ein wenig auf ausstattung achten
das macht dann auch mehr spass,die ausstattung vom cube analog, ist ehrlich gesagt >billig. ab deore geht in ordnung für leichtes gelände.
wichtig ist auch die federgabel! erhöht ungemein den comfort .
lieber erstmal n bissel einlesen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem guten Gebrauchten? In der Größe sehr günstig zu bekommen, weil die Nachfrage eben sehr gering ist. Und meist sind diese Bikes auch sehr wenig gefahren bzw. sehr gepflegt.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

lulu42 schrieb:


> stimmt, rein optisch gesehen siehts gut aus ... aber 18 kilo ?? oder hab ich da wieder was falsch verstanden ;-)



Da steht: *kg in 18" 
*
Das bedeutet, würde es eine Gewichtsangabe geben (und die habe ich nicht entdeckt), dann würde sie sich auf ein Bike in der Größe 18 Zoll beziehen. 
Is ja klar, dass größere Rahmen auch mehr wiegen und umgekehrt.


----------



## lulu42 (31. Mai 2010)

Nun mit einem Gebrauchten MTB ist das so eine Sache , hab in meiner Umgebung nicht wirklich was gefunden und jetzt Hunderte Kilometer zu fahren und dann ist es doch nicht das Richtige, da fehlt mir leider die Zeit.
Da bin ich vielleicht etwas umständlich  

Sehen-drauf setzen-los fahren - dann noch eine vernünftige Schaltung und Bremse und das Fahrrad wäre "meins".  Es muss für meine Zwecke auch nicht die Ober-Luxus-Marken-Klasse sein, aber der Billigschrott aus dem Baumarkt muss es dann auch wieder nicht sein.

Heut hab ich noch mal nen freien Tag und radel erst mal zu meinem Fahrradhändler. Mal schauen ob Sie eins in meiner Größe von Cube haben 

l.g


----------



## nikl69 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre seit Jahren nur Felgenbremse und die haben bis jetzt voll genügt, trotz dass ich nicht immer zahm fahr  lediglich bei Nässe muss man ein wenig aufpassen aber wenn Du schon Rennrad fährst weißt Du das ja. Ich hab irgendwann mal "Kool Stop"-Beläge drauf gemacht, die taugen bei Nässe.
Wenn Du also nur hier rumgurken willst  langen die dicke, Scheibenbremsen bringen Gewicht und machen Arbeit.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Was haben wir nur 20 Jahre lang ohne Scheibenbremsen gemacht? Bergab gelaufen? Uns tot gefahren?  

Ich habe mich erst 2007 zu einer Scheibenbremse überreden lassen - ich war mit meiner XTR-V-Brake einfach nur superzufrieden und hatte Bremsleistung für meine CC-Rennen mehr als genug. An dem Bike, das auch mal 1000Hm bergab geprügelt wurde, hatte ich HS33 montiert. Damals hatte ich keinen Ärger. Heute immer wieder mal, abgesehen vom Wartungsaufwand. Und ich hasse schleifende Bremsen!!!


----------



## lulu42 (31. Mai 2010)

ohje  

nun - Scheibenbremsen JA oder Nein ?? 

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht... Ich denk mal brauchen tu ich Sie nicht unbedingt,
weil ich nicht vor habe waghalsige Touren zu machen , aber gut siehts aus... und von Wartung hab ich in dieser Hinsicht ja gleich gar keine Ahnung 

MTB Cube zum Testen hatten sie heut übrigens auch nicht      grrrrrrrrrrrrr ärgerlich.... kein toller Tag !

l.g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Mai 2010)

Mach dich nicht verrückt. Eine gute hydraulische Felgenbremse wie die HS33 spart Gewicht und langt. Ich kenne hier Leute die heute noch mit V-Brakes fahren, und das wie die Wildsäue. Ich habe mir 2009 auch das erste Mal ein Bike mit hydr. Scheibenbremsen geleistet, das gab es aber auch nur mit diesen. Und ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich mich auf meinem alten Hardtail mit der HS33 unsicherer fühle als auf den Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht verrückt. Eine gute hydraulische Felgenbremse wie die HS33 spart Gewicht und langt. Ich kenne hier Leute die heute noch mit V-Brakes fahren, und das wie die Wildsäue. Ich habe mir 2009 auch das erste Mal ein Bike mit hydr. Scheibenbremsen geleistet, das gab es aber auch nur mit diesen. Und ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich mich auf meinem alten Hardtail mit der HS33 unsicherer fühle als auf den Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## lulu42 (31. Mai 2010)

danke Ladys   

das hilft mir wenigstens schon mal weiter mich nicht unnötig noch auf Scheibenbremsen fixieren zu müssen. Sind welche dran ist es gut... und wenn nicht ist es auch gut  

bin ja schon mal froh, dass hier nicht gleich alle auf einen drauf hauen wenn man mit einem MTB der kleineren Klasse anfängt und Fragen stellt...

ts ts

l.g


----------



## nikl69 (31. Mai 2010)

> bin ja schon mal froh, dass hier nicht gleich alle auf einen drauf hauen wenn man mit einem MTB der kleineren Klasse anfängt und Fragen stellt...


...haben viele so angefangen, ich auch. Mittlerweile ist an meinem Rad aber nix mehr Original  und das basteln macht erst Spaß.....das nächste wird ne neue Kurbel


----------



## nikl69 (31. Mai 2010)

hier, schau mal
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a10840/acid-2009.html?mfid=41


----------



## karmakiller (31. Mai 2010)

lulu42 schrieb:


> danke Ladys
> 
> das hilft mir wenigstens schon mal weiter mich nicht unnötig noch auf Scheibenbremsen fixieren zu müssen. Sind welche dran ist es gut... und wenn nicht ist es auch gut
> 
> ...



Ich fahre selbst auch V-Brake , reichen hier für die Mittelgebirge vollkommen. Quietschen halt ein wenig bei Nässe, aber sonst vollkommen wartungsarm (das ist mir ganz wichtig) . 
Bin jetzt nicht so auf dem laufenden was die Bike-Palette angeht, aber ich denke an 90% aller Bikes sind inzwischen Scheibenbremsen zu finden...


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2010)

lulu42 schrieb:


> ohje
> 
> nun - Scheibenbremsen JA oder Nein ??
> 
> ...




Kann auch eine mechanische Scheibenbremse wie die Avid BB7 MTB empfehlen. Hat eben nur keine automatische Belagsnachstellung, funktioniert aber einfach nur gut und zuverlässig und muß nicht entlüftet werden. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, fahre sie an meinem Alltagsrad und sie brauch sich hinter meiner hydraulischen XTR Scheibenbremse nicht zu verstecken. Gewichtstechnisch ist sie nicht gerade Leichtbau, aber komplett mit ca. 800 Gramm auch nicht allzu "fett".


----------



## xxxT (31. Mai 2010)

nikl69 schrieb:


> hier, schau mal
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a10840/acid-2009.html?mfid=41


  jop hat die *legendäre dart 3 gabel! ich habe die auch ,wiege aber c,80-90 kilo! und bei mir passt es^^.
ich würde an ihrer stelle das * no saint nehmen,mit ner luftgabel ,k.a. ob die aufs fahrergewicht einstellbar ist
und ,so wie ich das auf dem rahmen ,sehe , kann frau auch ne scheibenbremse nachrüsten.
wie auch immer...


----------



## lulu42 (1. Juni 2010)

so wie es ausschaut wird nun doch das

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_166/products_id/2252

oder dieses

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_166/products_id/2253

werden

ich muss mir nur noch klar werden ob mit oder ohne Scheibenbremsen  grrrrrrrrrr

Aber ich konnte Sie heute zumindest beide mal testen und hatte auch sofort ein gutes Gefühl .


l.g


----------



## lulu42 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ladys,

so ich nochmal mit ner Frage,

nun gehts noch um die Bremsen 

was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen ? 

Habe nun auch schon hier im Forum einiges gelesen was mechanische Scheibenbremsen betrifft... da schreibt man auch Dinge bei der mechanischen wie :"kannst auch gleich mit den Füßen bremsen" ??

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?  

Wenn "mechanische" nicht der Bringer sind kann ich mir ja gleich eins mit ner "normalen" kaufen und später mal eine hydraulische Nachrüsten 

oder meint ihr es ist nicht wirklich soooo wichtig???!!!!

l.g von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Bei mir am Rad sind Scheibenbremsen, weil sie halt dran waren. Für das was ich fahre hätten es aber garantiert auch normale Felgenbremsen getan....

Von daher -> Felgenbremsen, mach Dich nicht verrückt wegen der Bremsen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Action Barbie zustimmen, früher ist man ja auch alles mit der Felgenbremse gefahren. Solange du nicht vor hast, die steilsten Berge bei strömendem Regen runterzuheizen, tun´s Felgenbremsen allemal. So leicht ist aber nachrüsten nicht, weil die Naben der Laufräder entsprechend sein müssen.


----------



## Deleted182880 (2. Juni 2010)

am Hardtail, das ich fahr, sind V-brakes mit denen ich sehr gut zurecht komme. ich persönlich mag es, dass die bremsen nicht sofort kommen, und man relativ sanft bremsen kann (weiß aber nicht, ob das bei allen V-brakes so is). Die hydr. Scheibenbremsen, die ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe, haben entweder so abrupt gebremst, dass es mich fast über den lenker geschlagen hat, oder aber viel zu lange gebraucht, bis der Druckpunkt mal da war (was man aber natürlich einstellen kann).
Bei der hydraulischen kommt halt wieder evtl mal notwendiges Entlüften mit dazu, da finde ich Züge wechslen alle mal leichter...


----------



## lulu42 (2. Juni 2010)

nun die Befürchtung , dass es mich über den Lenker wirft hab ich auch   zumal ich mit Scheibenbremsen noch null Erfahrung habe. Aber als ich es mal getestet habe hatte ich auch so meine Bedenken nicht überm Lenker abzusteigen    also hab ich ganz ganz langsam die "Zügel" angezogen.

Aber an den Aspekt , dass man neue Felgen beim eventuellen Nachrüsten der Scheibenbremsen braucht hab ich gar nicht gedacht 

l.g


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

lulu42 schrieb:


> Aber an den Aspekt , dass man neue Felgen beim eventuellen Nachrüsten der Scheibenbremsen braucht hab ich gar nicht gedacht
> 
> l.g



Ganz ehrlich, bezweifle ich dass es in diesem Preissegment lohnt um- bzw. aufzurüsten. Wenn man da dann irgendwann was besseres oder anderes haben möchte kauft man besser neu.


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an was du fährst. Ich bin viel in lehmigem Boden unterwegs und hab mir schon mal mit einer Felgenbremse das Felgen geschrottet (Steinchen zwischen Bremse und Felge...das hat sich schön eingraviert und die Felgenwand war dann nicht mehr ganz so dick)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2010)

Schrotten kann man alles immer und überall. Dafür kannst dir bei einem Sturz dann halt die Scheibe verbiegen, oder wenn du einen Stock dazwischen bekommst. Das ist nun kein echtes Argument. Ehrlich, ich würd die Bremse nehmen, die auf dem Bike ist und gut is. Felgenbremse hat noch den Vorteil, dass sie leichter ist und dann auch die Laufräder, da eine Scheibenbremsennabe schwerer ist.


----------



## lulu42 (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bezweifle ich dass es in diesem Preissegment lohnt um- bzw. aufzurüsten. Wenn man da dann irgendwann was besseres oder anderes haben möchte kauft man besser neu.


 
naja - ein guter Rahmen ist doch auch schon was wert denk ich mal...


----------

